# فهرست وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة بالسابق..تهم جميع أعضاء الهندسة الميكانيكية ...



## مهاجر (2 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
إخواني الأعزاء أعضاء قسم هندسة الميكانيكا بجميع تخصصاتكم وإهتمامتكم ​ 
تتشرف إدارة الملتقى بوجودكم وتفتخر بمشاركاتكم وردودكم وإضافاتكم...
وتشكر لكم كل جهد تقومون به بغرض تميز الملتقى والرفع من مستوى المشاركات البعيدة عن الطائفية والتعصب....​ 
هذا الموضوع يحتوي على روابط لمواضيع وقرارات هامة من إدارة الملتقى ومن أعضاء ساهموا في الرفع من مستوى الملتقى ... 
الرجاء الإطلاع عليها والإستفادة منها.... 
ولكم جزيل الشكر​ 
1) مواضيع عامة (الإضافة - البحث - المكتبة - الأقسام الفرعية)​ 
شـرح مـصـور لآلـيـة الـبـحـث فــي مـلـتـقـى الـمـهـنـدسـيـن العـرب
================================================== ==============================
انــتــبـــه : لــهـــذه الـــشروط قــبل كــتــابــة الــمــوضــوع !!
================================================== ==============================
طريقة رفع الملفات
================================================== ==============================
مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية 
================================================== ==============================
مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية ... تحتاج (كتب) !!
================================================== ==============================
@@- قســـــم الهندسة البحرية [email protected]@

==================================================
2) مواضيع هامة من أعضاء الملتقى: ​ 
Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z
================================================== ==============================
Heat Exchanger المبدلات الحرارية من الالف الى Z
================================================== ==============================
Piping
================================================== ==============================
دورة الأوتوكاد/ منهج دراسي 
================================================== ==============================
انيماشن لتعليم مبادئ الهيدروليك من شركة Komatsu
================================================== ==============================
الموسوعة المرئية الشاملة للـ" Gas Turbine & Compressors "
================================================== ==============================
انيماشن لتعليم فكرة عمل أكثر من 75 مضخة مختلفة وغيرها الكثير
================================================== ==============================
كتاب الاوتوكاد بين البداية والاحتراف 0شرح تطبيقي مصور
================================================== ==============================
كتاب الـ Solid works بين البداية والاحتراف -شرح تطبيقي مصور - تأليف المصمم كاظم عسكر
===================================================
موقع رائع جدا للحسابات الهندسية ‏

====================================================
لأجل أن يستمر ملتقى المهندسين العرب بالتميز موضوع غير مطروح في أي منتدى من قبل موانع

====================================================
تجميع موتور بنزين من الألف الي الياء.

====================================================
معلومات وملفات قيمة عن الغلايات

====================================================
أسئلة واجوبه عن الغلايات والتربينات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
====================================================
الغلايات البخاريه ( نقاش وتبادل خبرات )

====================================================
: Power plant: محطات القدرة موضوع يتضمن التوضيح ومواقع الكترونية 

====================================================
كتب هندسية باللغة العربية بصيغة pdf

====================================================
اساس عمل محركات الاحتراق الداخلى ..ب البور بوينت..
‏

====================================================
لا داعي للإشتراك بالمجلات.... لأنها هنا مجاناً !! 

====================================================
Pressure Vessel Design

====================================================
‏المضخات الهيدروليكية Hydraulic Pumps 

====================================================
انيماشن لتعليم فكرة عمل أكثر من 75 مضخة مختلفة وغيرها الكثير
====================================================
تعلم الانجليزية بسهولة
====================================================
موضوع جميل فى صيانة السيارات(المرشد العام فى صيانة السيارات)
====================================================
شرح اساس ال fluid mechanics بصور متحركة. 
====================================================
انيماشن للتدريب علي الدوائر الهيدروليكية وجميع مكوناتها Hydraulic Circuits
====================================================
Heat Exchanger المبدلات الحرارية من الالف الى Z 
====================================================
الموسوعة المرئية الشاملة للـ" Gas Turbine & Compressors "
====================================================
موقع رائع عن المحركات و السيارات بالفيديو ... 
====================================================
Machining (Lathe, Milling and Shaping) Operations الخراطة التفريز والتشكيل 
====================================================
أنت مشترك في هذا الموضوع كل شيء عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي 
====================================================
تصميم التروس Gears Design
====================================================
برنامج تدريبى مجانى داخل المنتدى فى هندسة السيارات / جزء (1) (2)
====================================================
الـــرافـــع الـــمـــتـــزامـــن و الـــحـــوض الـــعـــائـــم الـــجـــاف
====================================================
عرض مرئي حول ضواغط الهواء 
====================================================
ماذا تعرف عن Engineering Basics
====================================================
الضواغط وانواعها + تفاصيلها
====================================================
عروض تقديمية لصيانة محركات الديذل liondvd 
====================================================
تصميم و تصنيع القوالب و المنتجات البلاستيكية؟؟ 
====================================================‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏
اسلوب عملي لكل من يريد نصرة اخوانه في فلسطين .
====================================================
موسوعة المراجع المكتبية الشاملة لــــ( Design) 
====================================================
إستطلاع: Machine Design
====================================================
إستطلاع: افضل برنامج في الرسم الميكانيكي وخاصه الثلاثي الابعاد
====================================================
كل ما يحتاجه طلبة الهندسة الميكانيكية من دروس .
====================================================
كل ما يختص ب ال SolidWorks هنا ان شاء الله ..البرنامج علاوه على التدريب عليه .. 
====================================================
تعلم catia بسهولة . 
====================================================
‏‏ الي احسن مهندسي في الدنيا - المهندس العربي
====================================================
محاضرات في الميكانيك الهندسي
====================================================
اقوى موقع باللغة العربية .
====================================================

3) المواضيع المثبتة: ​ 

جدولة وتخطيط اعمال الصيانة .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124712.html
====================================================
بمنتهى السهولة شرح مبسط للتروس ادخل وصمم الترس المطلوب منك وحاول ‏
====================================================
موسوعة ( أسئلة وهدايا ) - إدخل وأجب ولك هدية - Questions & Gifts ‏
====================================================
شرح كامل لـ fem مع التطبيقات على برنامح ansys 
====================================================
موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات - Turbines & Boilers 
====================================================
استطلاع: دورة فديو بالعربى لشرح برنامج ( Catia) م.أحمد شادى 
====================================================
كل ما يحتاجه طلبة الهندسة الميكانيكية من دروس .
====================================================
محطات الطاقة الحرارية (Thermal Power Plants) ‏
====================================================
مثبــت: اسباب العيوب التي تظهر في المعدات والماكينات .. دعوة للنقاش..!! ‏
====================================================
مثبــت: الغلايات البخارية من الألف إلى الياء
====================================================
مثبــت: كورس شركة enppi لتدريب المهندسين 
====================================================

مثبــت: تخطيط وجدولة أعمال الصيانة 2,1 ‏
====================================================
مثبــت: دورة في التوربينة الغازية Fundamentals of Gas Turbine Operation ‏
====================================================
مثبــت: هنا نجيب على اسئلتكم واستفساراتكم وطلباتكم .. اهلا بكم ‏
====================================================
مثبــت: سلسلة حلول ملخصة ومفيدة لمادة Machine Design+اي مناقشة ممكنة
====================================================
 مثبــت: اكبر مكتبة متخصصة فى برامج التصميم فى العالم الجزء 5,4,3,2,1 
====================================================


----------



## مهاجر (2 أغسطس 2007)

*ارحب بالجميع*

إخواني اعضاء قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية هذا الجهد منكم ولكم 

فمن كان عنده أي تعليق فليتفضل بإضافة مشاركته 


وهنا نحن في إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب نناشدكم بأن تضعوا يدنا بأيديكم بغرض تميز الملتقى


والشكر للجميع مسبقاً​


----------



## انهارده احلى (2 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

مما لاشك فيه اخوانى المهندسين القائمين على هذا المنتدى انكم تسعون للخير ومساعدة من يحتاج اليكم
ومن المؤكد اننا جميعا نحب هذا المنتدى ونسعى ان نقدم له كل ما هو جديد ومفيد.
ولذا فانى أأمل منكم ان تجعلوا منتدى الهندسة البحرية خارج نطاق الهندسة الميكانيكية وا يكون مستقل بذاته مثل بقية الاقسام.
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أغسطس 2007)

انهارده احلى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مما لاشك فيه اخوانى المهندسين القائمين على هذا المنتدى انكم تسعون للخير ومساعدة من يحتاج اليكم
> ومن المؤكد اننا جميعا نحب هذا المنتدى ونسعى ان نقدم له كل ما هو جديد ومفيد.
> ...



قريبا عزيزى باذن الله ترقب وفى وقت قصير جدا مشكور اخى العزيز:55: :55: :55:


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 أغسطس 2007)

اساذتي المشرفين لدي اقتراحين :-
الاول هل من الممكن فصل هندسه الميكانيكا الي قسمين الاول هندسه الانتاج والثانيه هندسه بور هذين القسمين داخل رابط الهندسه الميكانيكيه 
انشاء مكتبه خاصه بهندسه الميكانيكا بمعني تكون مخصصه فقط لهندسه الميكانيكا تضم كل الكتب المتوفره لدينا في الملتقي دون عناء الباحث لهذه الكتب داخل رابط واحد

شكرا لكم 
اتمني كل خير الي هذا الملتقي الرائع
ملتقانا هذا جميل والله بمشرفينا الافاضل 
نفسي اقدم ليكم حاجه بجد من قلبي
شكرا


----------



## elbary (6 أغسطس 2007)

اتمني كل خير الي هذا الملتقي الرائع
ملتقانا هذا جميل والله بمشرفينا الافاضل 
نفسي اقدم ليكم حاجه بجد من قلبي
شكرا


----------



## al65mh (7 أغسطس 2007)

الله يرفع قدرك ويسدد خطاك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (9 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## proeng86 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابن بيروت (16 أغسطس 2007)

*فكرة تنسيق الهندسة الميكانيكية*

بداية أهني جميع القيميين على المجهود الطيب والمشكور من قبل الادارة والأعضاء الأوفياء
لدي اقتراحات من باب الحرص والارتقاء بالمنتدى الحبيب والله من وراء القصد ولكن أتمنى على الادارة الكريمة أخذه على محمل الجد وذلك لما لاحظته من عيوب واضحة وبارزة في طريقة تنسيق المنتدى والتي تجعل الآخرين يستغربون أنه منتدى هندسة ولكنه مشرذم كل ملف في وادي:4: 

اقترح الاتي:

1- هندسة التبريد والتكييف - ويندرج بداخلها الاقسام التالية:
الأقسام المثبتة
* برامج و multimedia
* كتب و أبحاث
* اسئلة واستفسارات
الأقسام الغير مثبتة 
* يتم ترتيبها حسب التنسيق السابق من قبل المشرفين وذلك شهرياً أو كل اسبوعين..

2- هندسة الانتاج والقوى - ويندرج بداخلها الاقسام التالية:
الأقسام المثبتة
* برامج و multimedia
* كتب و أبحاث
* اسئلة واستفسارات
الأقسام الغير مثبتة 
* يتم ترتيبها حسب التنسيق السابق من قبل المشرفين وذلك شهرياً أو كل اسبوعين..

3- هندسة سيارات - ويندرج بداخلها:
* multimedia وذلك لشرح المفهوم الأساسي لعمل محركات السيارات لتكون data show
* كتب وأبحاث عن فكرة عمل قطع السيارات لجعلها المرجع الأساسي للأعضاء ولمن يريد المعرفة الدقيقة بالاضافة لطريقة عمل التبريد بداخلها وطريقة حركة الزيت والمكبس .... إلخ
* موديل السيارات / بداخلها أنواع السيارات بحيث كل من يكون ضليع بنوع معين من السيارات يضعه هنا

4- هندسة بحرية - ويندرج بداخلها الاقسام التالية:
الأقسام المثبتة
* برامج و multimedia
* كتب و أبحاث
* اسئلة واستفسارات
الأقسام الغير مثبتة 
* يتم ترتيبها حسب التنسيق السابق من قبل المشرفين وذلك شهرياً أو كل اسبوعين..


ملاحظة هامة:
* يجب على الادارة التنسيق مع المهندسين المميزين والذين لديهم الخبرة الكاملة في مجالهم وذلك بطلب المساعدة منهم في عملية التنسيق ، صدقوني التعب سوف يكون موجود في بداية الامر ولكن حالما يتم تنسيق كل شيء سوف تتذكرون كلامي ان شاء الله  

طموحنا هو غايتنا ... والثقة هي مبدئنا
عذراً على الإطالة.. وشكراً على الاهتمام سلفاً

أخوكم / ابن بيـروت


----------



## المهندس .مالك (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير ع الطرح الممتاز
 :67: ​


----------



## الميكانيكا (20 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذا الانجاز ووفقك الله لعمل الخير خدمة للبشرية


----------



## كاظم الجناني (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكم على جهودكم المبذولة و سنحاول ان نساعدكم في ان نضيف جهودنا الى جهودكم حتى يتألق المنتدى اكثر و اكثر ان ِاشاء الله


----------



## ossamaalghazali (23 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين الاخوة الاعزاء المشاركين جميعا


----------



## M.Ghareb (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م الشحات (25 أغسطس 2007)

اتمني كل خير الي هذا الملتقي الرائع
ملتقانا هذا جميل والله بمشرفينا الافاضل 
نفسي اقدم ليكم حاجه بجد من قلبي
شكرا


----------



## حيدر عبد الرحمن (25 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله لكم هذه الاخوه في الله والمحبه الرائعه في حب الخير لكل الناس .


----------



## امبوشو (27 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك يا اخى على هذا المجهود الوافر وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مفيد المغلس (27 أغسطس 2007)

لسانى يعجز ان يتكلم عن هذة المخططات واترتيب الجيد ولكم مزيد من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## عبدالله جرارعة (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## عبدالله جرارعة (28 أغسطس 2007)

thanks to you


----------



## eng_shouman (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## snipertomb (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا زعيم

فكرة اثر من رائعة

مع تمنياتى لجميع الاخوة المشاركين بالتوفيق 

وشكرا للجميع على هذه الافكار الجيدة


----------



## mustafairaq (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككورين يا أخوان وجزاكم الله ألف خير
أتمنالكم التوفيق والأبداع
العراقي


----------



## ليث الصحراء (16 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك خيي المهاجر
واشكرك جدا


----------



## نعمان حمدى (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله جرارعة (19 سبتمبر 2007)

يا ريت لو تعملولنا مكتبه تحتوي على كل كتب الميكانيك ويكون البحث عنها سهل
مش مخربطة والواحد يقعد يوم كامل وهو بدور على ضالته


----------



## عوض العراقي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## حيدر عبد الرحمن (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر قليل بحقكم جزاكم الله كل خير...:77: :77: :77:


----------



## iraqi engineer (26 سبتمبر 2007)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## proeng86 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ريمون عدلي قال:


> اساذتي المشرفين لدي اقتراحين :-
> الاول هل من الممكن فصل هندسه الميكانيكا الي قسمين الاول هندسه الانتاج والثانيه هندسه بور هذين القسمين داخل رابط الهندسه الميكانيكيه
> انشاء مكتبه خاصه بهندسه الميكانيكا بمعني تكون مخصصه فقط لهندسه الميكانيكا تضم كل الكتب المتوفره لدينا في الملتقي دون عناء الباحث لهذه الكتب داخل رابط واحد
> 
> ...


اضم صوتى الى صوت المهندس ريمون لان هذا سينظم القسم كثيرا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المحترم الاول (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور ررررررررررررررررر


----------



## جابر2007 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا و جزاك الله خير


----------



## جابر2007 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الصبر طيب (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

_لقدانبهرت فعلا من هذا الجهد الذى يبذلونه القائمون على هذا الصرح العلمى الكبير واتمنى المزيد من التميز واتمنى المشاركه الفعاله معكم فى القريب العاجل_


----------



## ود قري (1 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خبرا:31:


----------



## م/محمد محرم (2 أكتوبر 2007)

لا اعرف حقا ماذا اقول لك لكن لايسعنى الا ان اقول جزاك الله كل الخير واثابك عنا حسن الثواب


----------



## تيموشينكو (5 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام علييكم وأعانكم الله على ما تقدمونه من وقتكم وجهدكم لمساعدة من هم بحاجة إلى المعرفة وهم بدورهم ينقلونها إلى غيرهم وهكدتا دواليك حتى تتم المعرفة ويتحقق المراد من الجهدوالعمل, فنحن المسلمين أولى بنشر العلم والمعرفة للأن هذا أساس ديننا
سلام


----------



## بدراوى (6 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بحارين (6 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك يا ابن بيروت على هذا الاقتراح المميز


----------



## محمد كلاص (6 أكتوبر 2007)

جازاكم الله خيرايا اخونا


----------



## بيشو صفوت (11 أكتوبر 2007)

ميرسي جدا علي الروابط دي


----------



## محمود خطاب (11 أكتوبر 2007)

مهاجر قال:


> إخواني اعضاء قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية هذا الجهد منكم ولكم​
> 
> فمن كان عنده أي تعليق فليتفضل بإضافة مشاركته​
> 
> ...


كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اقتراح للاخوة المشرفين
ارجو فصل الموضوعات المتعلقه بهندسه السيارات عن غيرها من المواضيع او وضعها فى قسم خاص بها وذلك للدخول اليها بسهوله ويسر


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الروابط فهي مهمة جدا 
و أضم صوتي لاقتراح الزملاء بفصل ميكانيكا الانتاج عن السيارات و الباور 
فلكل مجاله و المهتمين به بعيدا عن الأقسام الأخرى


----------



## مستشار (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم أجمعين


----------



## مني منصور (23 أكتوبر 2007)

انا شايفة ان هندسة االبور والأنتاج مكملين لبعض


----------



## زكريا جبر (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد مشكور اذاكان هناك وقت تبويب الماده فى اى صوره ا ب ث 0000 او فى اى صوره تكون سهله الوصول لها


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

هنا الحصه 11 و12 ممكن اعرف فين الباقيييييييييييييي


----------



## kmbs (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## المهندس . محمد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

وجزاكم الله خيرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صائب العربي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر*

أخي العزيز المهاجر
 جزاك الله خيراً عنا وعن كل المسلمين ووفقك لكل مايحبه ويرضاه وجعل الجنة مثواك مع الأنبياء والصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا.


----------



## فاتح روما (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا محمد


----------



## نورالبغداديه (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس/خالد حموده (31 أكتوبر 2007)

لك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سما أحمد (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراا لكم يا إخواني


----------



## م احمد العراقي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عطوه الجن (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراجدااااااااااااااا


----------



## م ولد م المدينة م (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر على قبولكم لي في منتداكم


----------



## م ولد م المدينة م (22 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوتي الاعضاء اريد مساعدتكم بخصوص هندسة الانتاج للالواح الجبسيه شاكرا لكم مجهوداتكم مسبقا


----------



## جمال شلفي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksforall


----------



## عموري المحب (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء اخواني الاعزاء المشاركين في هذا المنتدى الراقي والمساهمين في تطويره تحياتي لكم ...


----------



## omaalrubaiee (1 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين جميعا على هذة الجهود الجبارة


----------



## Mintra (2 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اريد مساعدة منكم اخواني الاعضاء و القائمين على هذا الملتقى المتميز الرائع حول الموائع المستخدمة اثناء عمليات قطع المعادن و تشغيلها و تأثيرات الحرارة و الاحتكاك عليها و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و فائق الاحترام


----------



## الهام (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين الاخوة الاعزاء


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وليد عباس سعيد (25 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ماهي وظيفة التربو شارجر(turbocharger) في المحرك الديزل 
 جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## light rain (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (28 ديسمبر 2007)

جميــــل جــدااااآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hisham_as2008 (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## محمود عبدالله حسان (3 يناير 2008)

*شكرا الف شكر يا بشمهندس*


----------



## elmalwany (11 يناير 2008)

بارك اللة ف مشرفينا وزادهم من فضلة
ملتقانا هذا جميل والله بمشرفينا الافاضل


----------



## الشبل (11 يناير 2008)

_*الاخ المشرف مهاجر لم يترك لنا بابا من الخير لنطرقة الا وقد ولج الية قبلنا
جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء*_


----------



## الشبل (15 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## نادر اديب (17 يناير 2008)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## طموحي (19 يناير 2008)

شكرا والى الامام


----------



## طموحي (19 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ثعلب الملاعب (26 يناير 2008)

مشكووووورمشكور اخي على هذا الانجاز


----------



## كمال العاني (28 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء ووفقكم الله لتقديم ما هو مفيد


----------



## كمال العاني (28 يناير 2008)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## مخترع عربي (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذا العمل الرائع ووفقك الله لعمل الخير خدمة المهندسين العرب


----------



## خالدالطه (1 فبراير 2008)

طبعا لم يبقى لي كلام بعد الذين سبقوني 
ولكن بدي قول حزاك الله كل خير


----------



## القلب الابيض (11 فبراير 2008)

الشكر والتحيه لكم جميعا


----------



## yhossamy (21 فبراير 2008)

عايز حاجات في عمليه سبك المعادن


----------



## فاتح روما (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (24 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## حازم طلال عريبي (26 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
حازم طلال عريبي


----------



## أحمد البربري (27 فبراير 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك و وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ا


----------



## 007ahmed (2 مارس 2008)

طرح كويس جدا


----------



## عمارلخ (17 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا العمل القيم وجزاكم الله خيرا انشاء الله 
وأود المساعدة من فضلكم على بحث تخرجي والمتمثل في حسابات لألة الرفع
Calcul De Mécanisme De Levage
والله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين
والله ولي التوفيق ونسأل الله التوفيق


----------



## mimih (27 مارس 2008)

ما أروع هذا المنتدى وما أروع مشرفيه
سيرو على بركة الله.


----------



## حيدر طالب (30 مارس 2008)

*بارك الله فيكم *


----------



## معيتيق (8 أبريل 2008)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## محمد منصوري (15 أبريل 2008)

ارجو أن تضغوا كتب مث مقاومة المواد و ميكانيك الموائع و لغة الفورتران


----------



## ابوميسم (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير ع الطرح الممتاز


----------



## محمد الاجود (9 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمنا لكم التفوق والتوفيق


----------



## eg_waleed (26 يونيو 2008)

thanks man


----------



## نوزادجتوعبدالله (26 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم...وارجومنكم ان تكثروا من الدورات المجانيةوالكتبوالبرامج


----------



## eng_hassan (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
عمل راااائع


----------



## المهندس القناص (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووور اخوي ابو محمد على المجهود الكبير

يعطيك ربي الف عافية

اطيب تحياااااااااااااااااااتي لك


----------



## عبدالله الملك (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين الاخوة الاعزاء المشاركين جميعا 
جزاك الله كل خير
عنا وعن الاسلام خيرا:56::56:


----------



## باسل البصراوي (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهاجر (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

بالتوفيق لجميع أعضاء قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ...

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## casper_13_96 (21 يوليو 2008)

اتمني كل خير الي هذا الملتقي الرائع


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أبوظافر (28 يوليو 2008)

يعطيكم العافية على هذه الجهود المشكورة ...........


----------



## سيف المستقبل (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا علي هذا المجهود المتميز .....


----------



## أمين ممدوح (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم على هذه المواضيع المفيدى وادعو لكم بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## tariqsamer (15 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وانشاء الله كل جديد ومتميز من ملتقانا الجميل


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حس هندسي (18 أغسطس 2008)

بوركتم ووفقكم الله للخير دوما وابدا على هذه الابداعات والمعومات الثمينة التي تضعونها في متناول ايدينا والتي كنا سنعاني ونجهد في البحث عنا في مختلف المواقع ولن نجدها كما وضعت هنا بهذا الشكل وندعو من الله ان يجعل هذا المنتدى منبرا للعلوم ومصدرا للنفع الدائم باذن الله


----------



## ابو وسق الخفاجي (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوان ارجو التفضل بمساعدتي بكتاب ميكانيك ستاتك وداينمك لمريم او هبلر


----------



## مهندسة سومة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى و رفع قدرك كما افدتنا


----------



## أبوبكر ميكانيكا (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزيت خيراً على الموضوع وكلنا مثلك يرجو تنسيق المنتدى حتى يتلائم ويتناسب مع ما يرنو إليه السادة الأعضاء:20:


----------



## ابو توبه (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين على الاهتمام وان شاء الله ان نصل الى ما نريد


----------



## رنا نور (4 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه من الاستاندرات أن يتكرم علينا بها و له جزيل الشكر
ISO 9809-1:1999,​​_[FONT=Arial,Italic]Gas cylinders — Refillable seamless steel gas cylinders — Design, construction and testing —
Part 1: Quenched and tempered steel cylinders with tensile strength less than 1 100 MPa_​_
_[/FONT]ISO 9809-2:2000,​​_[FONT=Arial,Italic]Gas cylinders — Refillable seamless steel gas cylinders — Design, construction and testing —
Part 2: Quenched and tempered steel cylinders with tensile strength greater than or equal to 1 100 MPa_​_
_[/FONT]ISO 11114-1:1997,​​_[FONT=Arial,Italic]Transportable gas cylinders — Compatibility of cylinder and valve materials with gas
*******s — Part 1: Metallic materials_​_
_[/FONT]ISO 11439:2000,​​_[FONT=Arial,Italic]Gas cylinders — High pressure cylinders for the on-board storage of natural gas as a fuel for
automotive vehicles_​_
_[/FONT]ISO 13341:1997,​​_[FONT=Arial,Italic]Transportable gas cylinders — Fitting of valves to gas cylinders_​_
_[/FONT]ISO 13769:—​​2), _[FONT=Arial,Italic]Gas cylinders — Stamp marking_​_
_[/FONT]EN 1964-3:2000,​​_[FONT=Arial,Italic]Transportable gas cylinders — Specification for the design and construction of refillable
transportable seamless steel gas cylinders of water capacities from 0,5 litre up to and includin_​_
_[/FONT]


----------



## رنا نور (4 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه أيا" من الكودات أن يتكرم علينا و بارك الله فيكم
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.normas.com/DIN/pages/Translations.html#TranslationsDIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 [/FONT]


----------



## رعد رجب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يرفع قدرك ويسدد خطاك


----------



## رعد رجب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو حمزة السوري (8 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف شكر على المواضيع المهمة


----------



## الفارس2020 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اسال الله ان يوفق المهندسين جميعا لخدمة الامه العربيه والاسلاميه


----------



## بُلو (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
إخواني في منتدى ماتقى المهندسين كيف حالكم جميعا ورمضان كريم 
:56:


----------



## م ايو وسام (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم* 
*اقدم لكم ازكى التهاني والتبريكات بمناسبة حلول عيد الفطر المبارك متمنيا ان يعوده الله عليكم شهر *
*رمضان المبارك و عيده بالخير والبركة* وكل عام وانتم بالف خير​


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد ماهر أدهم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا اعمل بصناعة الات تشكيل البلاستيك (الفاكيوم ) والحمد لله ناجح بعملي أرجو من لديه فكرة عن هذه الات وتطوراتها الحديثة من حيث الكهرباء والهواء والهيدروليك والميكانيك ان يفيدني بهذه التطورات وسوف اتبادل معه هذه الخبرة مع العلم انا في هذا المجال منذ 35 عاما اخوكم بالله احمد ماهر ادهم adhamfact***********


----------



## أحمد ماهر أدهم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا اعمل بصناعة الات تشكيل البلاستيك (الفاكيوم ) والحمد لله ناجح بعملي أرجو من لديه فكرة عن هذه الات وتطوراتها الحديثة من حيث الكهرباء والهواء والهيدروليك والميكانيك ان يفيدني بهذه التطورات وسوف اتبادل معه هذه الخبرة مع العلم انا في هذا المجال منذ 35 عاما اخوكم بالله احمد ماهر ادهم adhamfact .yahoo .com*​


----------



## غسان السوداني (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ازيكم اخواني عساكم طيبين بسال عن سلسلة السيرمو دايناميك باللغه العربيه في دوله عربيه
واكون شاكر


----------



## مدمر الكواكب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد جاد الرب (19 أكتوبر 2008)

لف شكر يا شباب بجد على المجهود الجامد اللى فى المنتدى كله


----------



## eng.sickoo (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على مجهوداتكم
الا يوجد شئ عن هندسة القوى الميكانيكية


----------



## abotay (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لكم على دروس الأوتوكاد حقأ إنه ملتقى رائع والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....


----------



## dnn (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووور وماا قصر الله يجزااك الف خير 

موضووع ينقط عسل


----------



## mleege (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين الاخوى الاعزاء على هذى المجهود حيث ان هنلك مشاركات مميزى تدل على البداع في طرح االافكار الهندسي


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مسكورين اية المهندسين اخوكم من العراق


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين اية المهندسين انتم صدك مبدعين


----------



## roden (19 نوفمبر 2008)

عنجد يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## roden (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هيدا اهم موقع بالنت كلوا مشكورين اعزائي على مجهودكم الاكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف الف خيرررررررررر
وكل العاملين في ملتقى المهندسين


----------



## أبو شريدح (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم.

ولكم الشكر والتقدير على جهودكم المميزة.


----------



## أحمد حسن خليفه (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء والمشرفين امدادنا بكتب او ملفات عن اللحام وال (q.c),(ndt


----------



## mohsen ali (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا لكم على المواضيع الرائعة موفقين انشاء اللله


----------



## fmharfoush (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين الاخوة الاعزاء المشاركين جميعا


----------



## مهندس سورجي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخواني المهندسين 
أني مهندس جديد هذه الملتقى المهندسن الرائعة و الفريدة والله العضيم , أني بحاجة لمساعدةتكم في موضوع تكيف و التبريد بالرغم من وضع أحد الأعضاء شرح ذلك البرنامج و الذي هو (E20ii) الخاص بالتكيف و التبريد ولكنه لم تنفتح معي فأرجوا مساعدتكم أذ أمكن و جزاكم الله ألف خير و جعل الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## abo7meed (7 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور يا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## واصل (7 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## shaheen83 (15 يناير 2009)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## القماطي (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد احمد عزيز (29 يناير 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة*


السلام عليكم :19:واريد خدمة اى كتب عن الدرفلة وصناعة حديد التسليح باللغة العربية بعد اذنكم وشكرا​


----------



## السامرائية (6 فبراير 2009)

جزاكــــــــــــ الله خير الجزاء
مشكووووور وما عليك قصور
ربي يوفقك ويحفظك ويبارك بيك
دمت بود


----------



## seif (6 فبراير 2009)

اشكركم علي هذا المجهود المقدّر يا رائعين ...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 فبراير 2009)

مجهود رائع
وفَّر علينا كثير من التعب
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## rasmi (14 فبراير 2009)




----------



## mostafa adil (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يسلموا


----------



## محمود بريقع (16 فبراير 2009)

اخوتي في الله اشكركم فعلا على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع ولكم مني تحياتي


----------



## mostafa2021 (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس ميكا نيكا وعملت لمدة سنه فى التكببف الاسبيلت وخاصة تكييف الشارب 
وانا تحت امر اى حد عايز اى خدمه فى حدود معلوماتى وان شاء الله اسد
والله فى عون العبد ما كان العبد فى عون اخيه


----------



## M ORAPI (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا .........


----------



## ساميه رجب جبر (11 مارس 2009)

ربنا يجعل هذا الجهد فى الميزان وبرغم اننى اليوم اول يوم اشارك فيه ولكنى ندمت اننى لم اشارك فيه سابقا ولكن بعد البحث فى الهندسه الميكانيكيه لم اج اى شى عن هندسه المصاعد بكل اجزاءه تصميم والخامات المستخدمه فى جميع اجزاءه وفى كيفيه التنفيذ الصحيح والاختبارت العمليه الصحيحه وجازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## بوفا الزوى (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراجزاك الله خيراجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

ابن بيروت قال:


> بداية أهني جميع القيميين على المجهود الطيب والمشكور من قبل الادارة والأعضاء الأوفياء
> لدي اقتراحات من باب الحرص والارتقاء بالمنتدى الحبيب والله من وراء القصد ولكن أتمنى على الادارة الكريمة أخذه على محمل الجد وذلك لما لاحظته من عيوب واضحة وبارزة في طريقة تنسيق المنتدى والتي تجعل الآخرين يستغربون أنه منتدى هندسة ولكنه مشرذم كل ملف في وادي:4:
> 
> اقترح الاتي:
> ...


 


ابن بيروت قال:


> بداية أهني جميع القيميين على المجهود الطيب والمشكور من قبل الادارة والأعضاء الأوفياء
> لدي اقتراحات من باب الحرص والارتقاء بالمنتدى الحبيب والله من وراء القصد ولكن أتمنى على الادارة الكريمة أخذه على محمل الجد وذلك لما لاحظته من عيوب واضحة وبارزة في طريقة تنسيق المنتدى والتي تجعل الآخرين يستغربون أنه منتدى هندسة ولكنه مشرذم كل ملف في وادي:4:
> 
> اقترح الاتي:
> ...


 








ياسلام على الافكار اللي تستاهل التطبيق​


----------



## فوجي محمد يعقوب (25 مارس 2009)

سدد الله خطاكم و اعانكم علي مساعة الاخرين


----------



## bmw1 (27 مارس 2009)

الامانه شي يرفع الراس تسلم يداه مصمم ها الموقع


----------



## مهندس صلاح النجار (9 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## بلفار (23 أبريل 2009)

*مشكورين*

مشكورين على المنتدي الرائع جدااااااااااا:68::84::68::68::68::68::68::68::68:
http://hctmetrology.tripod.com/quality/


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين على كل المواضيع المهمة


----------



## nabilhabib (25 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز انا بحاجه الى المواصفات التاليه:
Bs en 12285-2:2005 
ul142


----------



## ود شندي (7 مايو 2009)

الله المستعان
الرجاءا فادتي عن safety in engineering workshop


----------



## محمد مجدى على (7 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المش مهندس خالد (14 مايو 2009)

صديقي يريد ان ينضم الي المنتدي ولكنه في قسم الهندسه الزراعيه في كليه الزراعه حيث يقوم بدراسه هندسه المعدات الخاصه بالزراعه لذا اقترح ان نقوم بعمل قسم خاص بالهندسه الزراعيه والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## حميد الضبعي (19 يونيو 2009)

اريد ان ارسل لاخواني كل ما اعرفه عن هندسة الانتاج من معلومات وبرامج ولا كني لا اعرف كيف دلوني عن الطريقة 
واشكر كل اخاني المهندسين


----------



## حميد الضبعي (19 يونيو 2009)

:13:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشكر الله ثم لك وارجو ان يكتبه الله لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ayman awad alla (21 يوليو 2009)

مستر مهاجر تحياتي واحترامي بس عندي طلب ياريت ترسل لي رابط تنزيل اوتوكاد اكون مشكور


----------



## احمداحمد احمد (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله لنا في هذا المنتدى


----------



## رعد ابو محمد (28 يوليو 2009)

الله يوفقكم لكل خير لمل تقدمونه من خدمات


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر والتقدير 
لكل من تصفح الموضوع
وحقيقة جهود الإدارة والمشرفين 
وخاصة الأخوة الأعضاء 
 بمساهماتهم ومواضيعهم ومشاركاتهم الملموسة 
لها الأثر الإيجابي في إثراء الملتقى 
فللأخوة الأعضاء الإمتنان 
بارك الله في الجميع.​


----------



## كريم يونس (22 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم جازي المشرفين على المنتدى خير الجزاء وضاعف حسناتهم في هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزال الله عنى كل خير


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (28 أغسطس 2009)

الإ يجب أن يكون هنالك أرشيف لكل قسم يوضع فيها المواضيع الهامة والمفيدة المطروحة بالسابق:81:

لكي يعود إليها من يريد بإي وقت شاء 

وشـــــــــكرااً


----------



## moroco (29 أغسطس 2009)

* Thanks

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*​


----------



## اللورد900 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزززززززززاك الله ألف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس كساره (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني لماذا لايوجد قسم لهندسة المعدات الانشائيه مثل الحفارات والشيولات والونشات والبلدوزرات وغيرها حتى نستفيد اكثر وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## nawar_mera (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*وقل أعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمينين*


----------



## م سيدأحمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ..................................


----------



## Rwzaba (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لا املك الا ان اقول .....
لله دركم جميعا اخوتي المهندسين


----------



## طارق عيسى محمد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولك جزيل الشكر يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جهد مبارك ان شاء الله
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حمدى رسمى يونس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون الا من اتى اللة بقلبا" سليم


----------



## sirhtatji (25 نوفمبر 2009)

merci bien


----------



## الطيب الوافي (27 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولك جزيل الشكر يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## anoos87 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

امنور يا ملك


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير والله عمل رائع ويفيدنا نحنى الاعضاء الجدد


----------



## elmoezelhassan (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم وانتم تسعون لمساعدة اخوانكم المهندسين


----------



## زياد سيد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

?????/??????????????????


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور*​


----------



## تمسوح (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في تصميم هيكل حفارة


----------



## الوحش الدلوع (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز
واتمنى منكم شي على ميتالورجيا المساحيق


----------



## المهندس الظفيري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جهود جبارة وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى
وجعلنا واياكم ممن يفيدون ويستفيدون

الطيب ما يجيب الا الطيب ... شكرا


----------



## amine2006 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

مجهود رائع لا يبتغى من وراءه الا وجه الله تعالى شكرا على تنظيمك وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2010)

فكرة جميلة توفر العناء على الأعضاء الجدد
بارك الله فيكم على الاستمرار في متابع التعديلات


----------



## abdalmuis kamil (9 يناير 2010)

كان الله فى عونك 
ودمت فى عون الجميع


----------



## gamal010 (19 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور أخي علي هذا المجهود الراائع
والذي سيوفر علي الأعضاء كثيرا من الجهد والوقت
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد بن عايض (28 يناير 2010)

اشكركم من اعماق قلبي


----------



## مجد 1978 (7 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع و جبار في إخراج هذه المواضيع الهامة و المتميزة . مشكورة جهودكم و بارك الله فيكم أجمعين


----------



## anas81285 (1 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## كبوشية (2 مارس 2010)

ماشاء الله ياهندشة


----------



## yassertaha (4 مارس 2010)

*أرجو الإفادة فيما يلي
كيف يمكن تحويل الطن إلى وحدة تبريد لكل ساعة وكيف يمكن تحويل الطن إلى واط بمعنى 
Ton = ?????? Btu/h
Ton = ?????? Wate*​


----------



## حسن الأديب (7 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا عن جهدكم


----------



## عبد الله الداهري (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ... تمنياتي لهذا الملتقى الرائع كل الخير والرفعة


----------



## SAMEH 1 (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اعانكم علي جزاكم الله كل خير واعانكم علي فعل ما يرضيه
هل أجد هنا من يعمل بالتركيبات الميكانيكيه بمصانع المواد الغذائيه مثل مصانع المكرونه المطاحن الصلصه
او اي معلومات بالموقع عن هذه المواضيع
وشكرا علي تعاونكم


----------



## SAMEH 1 (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا علي ما تقدمونه
هل من احد متخصص في التركيبات الميكانيكيه في خطوط انتاج المكرونه او الدقيق ( المطاحن)


----------



## الدموع الضاحكة (31 مارس 2010)

اشكركم اخوانى على المجهود العظيم الذى بذلتموه ولكنى ارجوا منكم التكرم بإعطائى كل المعلومات الخاصة بصيانة المثقاب الكهربائى والمشار الكهربائى ولكم وافر التحيه والاحترام


----------



## obied allah (2 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## General michanics (3 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## General michanics (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Mohamed Badran (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكور مجهودك يا أخ مهاجر


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر اوى


----------



## خبير الاردن (26 أبريل 2010)

لا شك انه جهد ممتاز


----------



## خبير الاردن (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## KING 1 (2 يونيو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## Eng.Moyad (8 يونيو 2010)

حياك الله أخي الكريم .... أنا اشكر لك جهودك


----------



## thepresidant (9 يونيو 2010)

نشكر حميع المهندسين وان شاء الله هذا يكون صدقة جارية لانه علم ينتفع به واتمنا التوفيق للجميع


----------



## mech_mahmoud (9 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام كردي (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## bmg10 (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررر يا استاذ وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهدى1 (26 أغسطس 2010)

اشكركم علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## مصر النيل (7 سبتمبر 2010)

كم اتمنى لو كل الاقسام عملت هكذا كالتالى يعنى وليس كالذى هناك
القسم مقسم الى اقسامه مثلا الميكانيكا 
1-باور
2-انتاج
القسم -الكتب -الفديوهات-الكورسات-مجال الشغل-الخ(كل مايرتئيه اصحاب العقول الحاكمة والمدبرة)


----------



## اسحاق عمان (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## صبياني بحت (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## ahwazy (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاکم الله خیرا وشکرا لکم


----------



## ahmedmechano (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ...ممكن المساعدة في اريد كيفية توزيع الاحمال على ميزان جسري مع المرتسمات؟؟ مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## احمد الدعبو (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أحمد فارع (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيكم و
جزاكم الله خيرا*​*
*


----------



## صـ طه ـلاح (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mahmood2 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

قال الرسل(ص)لايؤمن احدكم حتى يحب لاخيه مايحب لنفسه)
صدق رسول الله


----------



## mahmood2 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

Disclaimer: The information on this page has not been checked by an independent person. Use this information at your own risk. 
ROYMECH​

Home 
Fluids Page 


*Valve Notes*

Note:
This page provides only limited outline information on valves.. Links are included below for obtaining more detailed quality information. Over time further information will be added. 



*Introduction*
Valves are integral components in piping systems they are the primary method of controlling the flow, pressure and direction of the fluid. Valves may be required to operate continuously e.g. control valves, or they may be operated intermittently e.g. isolation valves, or they may be installed to operate rarely if ever e.g. safety valves. A valve can be an extremely simple, low cost item or it may be and extremely complicated, expensive item. In piping design the valves probably require more engineering effort than any other piping component.


*Valve Classifications *

Isolation/Stop valve- 
The isolation of the downstream system from the upstream system by use of and isolation /stop valve is a critically important function..The prime requirements of this valve are tight shut off when closed and minimum restriction to flow when open. 

Valves used for this function include gate valves, globe valves, ball valves, plug valves, butterfly valves, diaphragm valves and pinch valves 


Regulation of flow 
Many applications require the flow of the fluid be regulated (throttled) at some fixed or variable level between fully zero and maximum flow limits. This is achieved by introducing resistance to flow, or by bypassing flow or by changing the direction of the flow. An important feature for control valves is that the output variable (flow) is related to the input variable (valve position). An ideal operating characteristic of a hand operated flow control valve is that the flow is directly proportional to the position of the handwheel 

Valve types for this function include globe, needle, ball, butterfly. Globe and needle valves are best suited for this duty but ball valves are also easily adapted to give reliable flow control..


Back flow prevention
In some circumstances it is important to prevent reversed fluid flow. The type of valve for this duty is a non-return-valve (NRV) or check valve. The important criteria when selecting these valves are, tight shut off against reverse flow, low resistance to flow for forward flow, fast response. The valve can be operated to close by gravity, fluid flow , or spring.

Two main valve types are available for this function lift check valves or swing check valves.


Pressure Regulation
In many applications, more generally associated with gases, there is a need to reduce the supply press to a set fixed value. It is also necessary to maintain this reduced pressure over a range of fluid flow conditions. The pressure regulator valve is engineered for this application. The valve is basically a globe valve biased open by an adjustable spring force with the feedback pressure tending to move the valve to a closed position such that at the set pressure the feedback pressure force just exceeds the spring force

The pressure regulator valve operates using the downstream fluid pressure as feedback. This is mostly taken from within the valve (self acting). For more accurate control a feedback connection can be taken from the downstream piping.

The pressure regulation at low near zero flows is difficult and it is often necessary to include internal or external relief valve functions to ensure no high pressures in the downstream system.

Pressure Relief Valves- Safety valves
A very important valve for safety is the pressure relief valve. This valve is used in applications where excessive pressure in the system can cause damage or failure or can introduce a safety risk. Uncontrolled excessive pressures can result in disastrous accidents e.g. when potentially explosive gases are being controlled. Relief valves are mainly spring loaded but they can also be gravity operated and other more specialised designs are available.

The bursting /ruputure disc must be included under the general heading of safety valves. This is simply a disc which ruptures when a set pressure is exceeded. The fluid then escapes through the ruptured disc. If the bursting disc operates the system has be be closed down and vented and the bursting disc is then replaced

Relief valves when used for safety applications are engineered in line with safety regulations and require regular inspections to confirm the settings and the operation. An important part of the relief valve installation is the routing of the relieved fluid. This pipe route must be to a safe location and must be engineered such that it is always fully open.


Special and miscellaneous valves
There are a wide variety of special valves developed for specific industries.


*Fluid Properties and operating conditions*
The properties of the fluid to be controlled have a major impact on the design and materials of construction of the valve. The piping industry, over the years, had developed a wide range of valve designs and material to handle virtually all of the fluids being handled. The selection of the valve should take into account fluid viscosity, temperature, density and flowrate. The valve must be suitable to withstand resulting corrosion and erosion and if necessary the valve may have to be designed for no internal hold up of fluids.

Important considerations include for absolute internal and external leak tightness when handling toxic or explosive fluids. There regulations also include for the need for a firesafe valve to maintain its internal and external integrity when the valve surrounded by flames from a fire..


*Valve Connections*
There are a number of methods of connecting valves into the piping systems- as follows

Flanges .. The valve is provided with suitable rated flanges.
Wafer .. The valve is provided with suitable sealing faces and is trapped between line flanges.
Butt Welded ..The valve is provided with butt weld end and welded into the piping system using high integrity joints.
Socket Welded ..Socket welds allow and welded into the piping system using fillet welds.
Screwed Ends .. Ends can be provided with female or male screwed ends . The threads can be taper or parallel
Compression Fittings .. Ends can be provided with compression fittings
*Valve Containment*
An important requirement in valve design is to minimise the leakage of fluids into the surrounding environment. This is very important in the nuclear industry and when transferring toxic or flammable fluids. The possible leakage points on valves are listed below.

The end connections with the piping.-
The spindle gland seals -allowing axial and rotary motion.
For top entry valves the sealed top closure joint
For three piece ball valves - the two split joints
Valve drain connections and vent connections
The best option for minimising risk of leakage from the pipe connections is to use butt welded joints which can be verified by non-destructive-testing(NDT). This option obviously eliminates the valve types which have to be removed for maintenance. 

The options for eliminating risk of gland leakage is to use bellows sealed valves. The risk can also be reduced by incorporating dual seals with a test point between. Pinch valves and diaphragm valves do not include gland sealing and are therefore not at risk of gland leakage.

*Flow Factors*
It is clear that different sized valves have different flow rate capacities and it is very important to be able to assess the flow through a valve for a fluid at certain conditions. The flow characteristics for an on-off valve are fixed and can be evaluated directly using the relevant flow factor. The flow through flow control valves, relief valves, pressure reducing valves and check valves depend on the operating condition for the valve and require a more detailed evaluation..


The most general method of identifying the flow capacity of a valve is the C v Factor.. 
The C v factor based on american imperial units and is defined as follow 
C v = The flow of water through a valve at 60 oF in US gallon/minute at a pressure drop of 1 lb/in2​The metric flow factor (K v) is used throughout outside of america and is defined as follows 
K v = the flow of water through a valve at 20 oC in m3/hr with a pressure drop of (1 bar)​The conversion between the two factors is K v = 0.865 C v 

Also kv is defined as follows...
k v = the flow of water through a valve at 20 oC in litres/min with a pressure drop of (1 bar)​The conversion between k v and C v is ...k v = 14.42 C v 


Liquid Flow 
To establish the flow ( Q ) in litres /m at a differential pressure ( Dp )in bar for a liquid with a specific gravity relative to water ( γw ).



Note: This relationship only applies for liquids similar to water at reasonable flows (sub-sonic).


Gas Flow 
For gases and supersonic flows more complicated formulae are required....

The formulae below must be used only for rule of thumb estimates. The assumption that the critical Dp is at P1 /2 does not hold for all valves. For accurate flow calculations the valve manufacturers data sheets must be used


For gases flowing at sub-sonic velocities the following relationship holds..



T1 = Inlet gas temperature deg K = Deg C + 273
γa =Gas specific gravity relative to air 
q n = gas flow at normal conditions ...
P1 = Inlet Pressure (absolute)

For gases flowing at super-sonic velocities the following relationship holds.. 



Gas Reference conditions Normal conditions: P=1013.25mb and T=273.15K 
Standard conditions: P=1013.25mb and T=288.75K. 

VALVE DESCRIPTIONS​*Gate Valves*
Gate valves are generally used in the process industry for on-off service. The design is not suitable for throttling duty because the sealing surfaces can easily suffer from wire drawing (erosion) when low flows are being maintained against high differential pressures and the design give very poor flow control characteristics..

The gate valve can be manufactured in a wide range of sizes from 5mm to above 2000mm dia. The designs are proven and well tested. There is a tendency to move to butterfly valves as a lower cost option.

The valve can be based on a solid wedge, a wedge which can adjust to suit the seal faces, or a parallel faced based on two discs which slide between parallel sealing faces with a mechanism form forcing the discs out on the last part of the spindle travel. The valve can be based on a simple rising spindle design or a fixed spindle which screws into the gate..

There are a large number of gate valve variations including slide valves, knife valves, penstock valves, sluice valves, and venturi valves.






Rising Spindle Gate Valve





Fixed spindle Gate Valve​

*Globe Valves*
The globe valve includes an orifice set into the body through which the fluid flows. A disc located on the end of the spindle is engineered to move in and out along the axis of the orifice. When the disc is moved to sit in the orifice the flow path is shut-off. The flow path is progressively increased as the disc is moved away from the orifice.

The surface of the orifice (seat) is generally engineering as a replaceable item made from erosion resistant material with a polished surface finish. The disc can be fitted with a soft seat if a tight shut-off is required. For flow control duties the disc is supplied with an engineered shape often with a contoured skirt.

For manually operated valves the spindle screwed so that rotation of the handle moves the disc in and out. For actuated control valves the spindle is moved in and out using a linear actuator which can be pneumatic, hydraulic or electric..

The fluid flow path through globe valves is such that there is normally a high fluid head loss through the valve. The inline body design has the highest head loss, the angle pattern body design has a lower head loss. There are certain designs of globe valves which have been engineered to have low head loss characteristics. (Ref Dynamic Controls cartridge valves).. Globe valves are supplied in sizes from 3mm bore through 400mm and can be used, size limiting at pressures up to 450 barg. Depending on the sealing systems the valves can be used at temperatures up to 600 oC. 




Small Size Screwed Globe Valve​*Needle Valves*
The needle valve is used specifically for accurately controlling the flow of fluids at low flows. The valve is basically a globe valve without the disc. It is generally used provided in small sizes of up to 20mm bore..




Needle Valve​
*Plug Valves*
The plug valve is the oldest of the valves. Plug valves have been in use for over 2000 years. This valve has been in continuous development over recent years. The plug valve is basically and on-off valve based on a plug with a rectangular hole through which the fluid flows. The plug is either tapered or cylinderical and is located in the valve body and can be rotated through a quarter turn to line the hole up with the pipe when open or across the pipe when closed. 

The plug can be adapted for multi-port use allow the valve to be used for diverting flow. The valve can be engineered with a lubricated plug which uses the lubricant to enable convenient operation over a wide range of pressures. The lubrication film also provides a seal.

The unlubricated design includes seals in the plug and requires plastic bearing systems. The valve can include a cage between the plug and the body which includes the bearing a sealing systems and allow convenient maintenance. These valves have be specially developed for use in industries requiring high performance operation under arduous conditions and allowing remote maintenance e.g. the nuclear industry.

The valve is a full bore and has virtually no internal cavities..





Lubricated Plug Valve​*Ball Valves*
The ball valve is basically a plug valve with a spherical plug and a round hole. Over recent years the materials of construction of the ball valve have been developed such that the ball valve is becoming the most popular valve for most process applications. There are two primary options for the ball valve design

Floating Ball Design- This is low cost option for the lower duties
Trunnion Ball Design- This is a more costly option for the higher duties
The ball valve is generally provided as a reduced bore design allowing a smaller body but still with relatively low head loss compared to most other valve options e.g 25nb valve has a 20mm reduced bore,. The full bore option has a larger body but provides zero restriction to flow. The valve can be supplied as a multi-port design for flow diverting but only with the reduced bore option

The engineering of the ball valve has to include for fitting and removing the ball and seat system. Ideally this has to be engineered to enable the valve to be maintained inline.. One method of achieving this is to use the top-entry version - all of the internals are accessible by removing the top flange. Another method is to use a three piece body based on a central piece sandwiched between two pieces connecting the valve to the pipework. The central piece can be released and pivotted away from the two outer pieces allowing access to all of the valve components.

The ball valve can be engineered as a multi-port valve for flow diverting duties.

An important advantage of all full bore valves is that the valve allows certain pipe cleaning operations e.g rodding . Ball valves can also be used on branches to enable instruments to be fed into pipe systems during operating periods.

Ball valves are available in all materials in sizes from 5mm to over 600mm. The valves can be used at pressures up to 700 bar. The main components limiting the performance of ball valves are the ball seals and valves are available with metallic seals.






Ball Valve - With Floating Ball




Ball Valve Trunnion Mounted​*Butterfly Valves*
The butterfly valve has head loss characteristics of a full bore valve. The design is based on use of an engineered disc of the same dia as the bore of the pipe arranged to pivot such that when it is across the bore is closes off the flow path. When turned through 90o the disc provides minimum resistance to the flow. The valve is a quarter turn valve.

The main variations for this valve are the methods of sealing the perimeter of the disc in its closed position. The simplest variation is to use an elastomer lined bore which is an interference fit on the disc. The other variations are based on offsetting the disc plane from the axis of rotation allow the disc to close against a circular face seal such that the fluid pressure increases the seal effect. Metallic seals are available allowing the valve to be used for a wide range of fluids at high temperatures

The butterfly valve has been developing such that for many duties it now provides optimum solution for a leak tight on-off valve supplanting the gate valve. The butterfly valve can be engineered as a small valve of 25mm bore and can be made for extremely large sizes above 5000mm bore. Depending on the valve size working pressures up to 100 bar can be handled





Butterfly Valve - Lined​*Diaphragm Valves*
The diaphragm valve has a significant advantage over most of the other available designs, apart from the pinch valve, in that there is no gland seal requirement. The fluid flows straight through the valve via a chamber over which is an elastomer diaphragm. This diaphragm is normally arranged to provide no resistance to the flow. The perimeter of the diaphragm is simply clamped to a seal face of the valve body as a static seal.

To close off the valve the diaphragm is simply forced down into the chamber to block off the flow. The chamber can include a weir across the flowpath against which the diaphragm can be pressed to affect a more efficient seal with reduced diaphragm distortion.

The straight through variation is effectively a full bore valve design with all the associated benefits. However this option results in a much more arduous duty on the diaphragm which has to be a softer material

This type of valve is manufactured in sizes from 6mm to 400mm and is generally limited to relatively low fluid pressures (less than 7 barg). However in the smaller sizes (up to 50mm) valves can be specially engineered for use at pressures up to 30barg. The diaphragm must be chosen to be compatible with the fluid. Whatever the fluid the diaphragms must be replaced at regular intervals and it is advisable to operate the valves frequently.

These valves are often used for duties which require a high degree of cleanliness as they can be supplied lined, and polished and can be very conveniently cleaned.






Diaphragm Valve - With weir




Diaphragm Valve - straight​*Pinch Valves*
The pinch valve is a theoretically ideal solution for fluid on-off duties. The valve is simple a length of pipe made from an elastomeric material with a mechanical system for squeezing the tube closed when a shut off is required. The valve is a true full bore valve - there are no mechanical parts in contact with the fluid- The operation of the valve is ideally simple- The valve can be easily engineered as a tight-shut off valve..

The valve is often supplied with the pinch tube contained within a outer pipe between the end flanges. This option provides a method of monitoring for tube leaks and provides a degree of secondary containment

The valve has similar limitations to the diaphragm valve. The diaphragm valve is really a variation on the pinch valve principles.. Pinch valves are supplied is for diameters 25 mm - 1000 mm, temperatures -50 C - +160 C, and pressures 0 - 100 bar. 




Pinch Valve ​

*Check Valves*
Check valves are automatic in operation and designed to prevent reversal of flow in fluid piping systems. The valves are maintained open by the flow of fluid in the forward direction and are closed by back pressure of the fluid or by the weight of the closing mechanism or by a spring force. Various designs are available as listed below..

Swing check
Tilting disc
Ball lift type
Disc lift type
Piston check
Stop check
The range of check valve sizes range from 6mm to massive units of 3000mm dia and more.

The swing check variation is a low pressure drop unit based on a hinged disc. This type of valve is suitable for low velocity applications with infrequent velocity reversals. The valve can be fitted with external weights to allow faster closure to reduce water hammer or shock pressure on flow reversal. External systems can also be included to force the valve closed in the event of a local fire...

The lift check valve and piston check variation are used for higher duty applications. The valve is forced open by the fluid flowing up through the valve and is closed on fluid reversal by gravity, back pressure or by spring force.

The tilting disc variation on the swing check valve provides improve speed of operation and pressure performance and is probably the most popular design of check valve used in the process industry..






Lift Check Valve




Swing Check Valve​

*Useful Links*

Velan Valves UK.. A company supplying a wide range of process valves- Downloadable catalogue and design info
Norgren .. A major supplier pneumatic system control valves
Swagelok .. Supplier of wide range a specially engineered smaller valves - site includes downloadable design information 
Swagelok-Valve sizing information
Eurovalve.. Valve Supplier
Northvale Korting ..Process Valve Supplier
Dezurik Valves..Process Valve Supplier .. Mainly Butterfly Valves 
Dezurik Valves-Valve sizing software
Crane Valves ..Major Process Valve Supplier
Hytork..Actuators for Quarter Turn Valves (ball/plug/butterfly etc)
Flowserve..Pumps, Valves and Pneumatic Actuators
Larox..High specification Pinch Valves
Circle Seal Controls ..Hoke Valves etc etc.
Dynamic Controls ..High Integrity Cartridge Valves
Eng-Software Valve Sizing Notes..Pipe sizing software and useful notes on basis of calculations
flow data flow factor and orifice size..ASCO Joucomatic Download ..Valve flow calculations
Butterfly-Valves.org ..Directory of Butterfly Valves Manufacturers (USA)
Valtorc ..Valve Manufacturer (USA)
​

*This Page is being developed*

Home
Fluids Page ​Send Comments to [email protected] 
Last Updated8/09/2010


----------



## ABOGNEADA (14 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع جدا مشكورين


----------



## brahimfg (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم لاشك فيه إخواني المهندسين القائمين على هذا المنتدى أنكم تسعون للخير و مساعدة الأخر .
ولذا آمل أن أجد جوابا لسؤالي التّالي:
comment démontrer la formule de willis dans les engrenage?




وشكراً جزيلا لكم .مع إحترامي لكم


----------



## hammhamm44 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## mohammedBX (1 يناير 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## mohsh80 (9 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جدا*

شكرا لكم 
اتمني كل خير الي هذا الملتقي الرائع
ملتقانا هذا جميل والله بمشرفينا الافاضل 
نفسي اقدم ليكم حاجه بجد من قلبي
شكرا


----------



## baasma (20 يناير 2011)

:75::20::75::20:


----------



## حذيفة نوح (23 يناير 2011)

ربنا يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الطير الحجازي (21 فبراير 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن موضوع بالفعل مميز جزى الله القائمين عليه خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم اجمعين


----------



## عمراياد (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## محمدlabanita (16 مارس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م/رفيف (31 مارس 2011)

اريد كتالوجات عن الطلمبات وانواعها وقدراتها وقوة صرفها


----------



## ABOOD277 (10 أبريل 2011)

دراسة بسيطة لمحطة توليد كهروحراية بالتكامل مع محطة شمسية على الرابط التالي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DOIAKC9I
مع ملاحظة ان الملف باللغة الايطالية
يرجى من المهندسين المهتمين بالموضوع التكرم بذكر اي ملاحظات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng osman1 (11 أبريل 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## ameermazen (23 مايو 2011)

*موقع جديد لكلية الهندسة بشبرا يهم خريجى الكلية www.feng.bu.edu.eg*

يسر كلية الهندسة بشبرا جامعة بنها أن تقدم لخريجيها والمهتمين بها الموقع الإلكترونى الجديد للكلية وهو
www.feng.bu.edu.eg
الذى يتيح للخريجى الكلية من المهندسين فى كافة التخصصات التواصل مع الكلية فى كافة الموضوعات الهامة والمشتركة والتى تخص سوق العمل​


----------



## esmaeel al khateeb (24 مايو 2011)

الله يجعل جهودكم في ميزان حسناتكم لانو بالفعل موقع متميز جدا جدا 
واذا ممكن بس طلب بسيط ....... انو تكثرو من الانيميشن لمبدأ العمل الاجهزة الميكانيكية
لانو احنا حديثي التخرج ونواجه صعوبه في الحياة العملية.........
والف شكر


----------



## 007ahmed (26 مايو 2011)

الله ينور


----------



## malk alehsas (8 يونيو 2011)

علشان كذا تميز موقعكم وتميزتم عن غيركم اشكر الجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## malk alehsas (11 يونيو 2011)

سوري شباب بس انا ماشفت او ما انتبهت لاي موضوع عن الصيانه بشكل شامل


----------



## Falihe (14 يونيو 2011)

الى اخواني مهندسي الميكانيك العرب اطلب مساعدتي لاجراء دراسة استشارية لتسويق محرك احتراق داخلي لانني اخترعت محرك يعمل من دون محور قلاب كرنك شفن ومن دون منظومة تزييت الان اللجان الفاحصة لبراءت الاختراع تطالبني لدراسة استشارية تسويقية تحسب قوة المحرك وعلاقته مع القرص الطيار وحساب كمية الوقود وعلاقته بالسرعه علما انه تم تشغيل النموذج الاول من هذا المحرك في ورشتي المنزلية ولكون تخصصي الكترونك لذا اطلب ارشادي ومساعدتي وادعوا من الله ان يجزيكم خيرا لصالح اعمالكم


----------



## eng.ceacar (15 يونيو 2011)

مهندس ميكانيكا بتقدير جيد )74.6 %( وابحث عن فرصه عمل جيده فهل من مساعده


----------



## الناصح أبو عبيدة (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## elmuthana algaali (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## وليد الحسين (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## eng.eslamanwer (10 نوفمبر 2011)

أنتم ونعم الناس ادبا وكرما واخلاقا وعلما.جزاكم الله كل خير عني وعن كل من استفاد منكم


----------



## mahmoud amat (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطوربيد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

لكم كل الشكر اخواني القائمين ع هذا الملتقى ... والى الامام


----------



## am2mels (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما*​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (29 يناير 2012)

بوركت على العمل الرائع


----------



## جلال الباوي (30 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هشام20 (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed amr kamoola (11 فبراير 2012)

ya gama3a coursat NDT b as3ar mo5fda gedan call 01065536985


----------



## مهندس كتر (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## Mohamed.Ali (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اية الله محمد (21 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## barkatk86 (21 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## aly_zz (23 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## barkatk86 (8 مارس 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sameh mubarak (26 مارس 2012)

لو سمحت كنت عايز حد يفيدني انا خريج جديد وعايز اعرف انهي مجال احسن هو تحليه المياه ولا مجال شبكات المياه والصرف الصحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ ياريت حد يفيدني


----------



## mervota (2 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## Elhbeb (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*
*وسدد خطاك وحفظك من كل شر*​


----------



## sorea (5 يوليو 2012)

thank for you


----------



## ENG.AAA_777 (17 يوليو 2012)

جهود جباره يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## picimo (24 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا لكم:30:*


----------



## سعد فهد 123 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هل يوجد في مدينة الرياض مركز لممارسة الاختراعات ؟


----------



## mechanical yamani (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (19 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً للقائمين على هذا الموقع المتميز
ولكن لماذا ينشر أسماء بعض المشرفين بالرموز؟
أليس من الأفضل التعرف عليهم وعلى صورهم
وخاصة في أقسام الهندسات؟
وفقكم الله لكل مافيه الخير​


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا علي الموضوع القيم​


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي علي ابراهيم
مبروك عليك " عضو فعال "
ولكن هل أنت كذلك؟
بكل الحب والوفاء أرجو أن نرى مساهماتك وماذا ستقدم لزملائك في هذا المنتدى أو غيره
وفقك الله​


علي اِبراهيم قال:


> مشكور جدا علي الموضوع القيم​


----------



## eng/ahmed badran (25 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لكم علي مجهودكم


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

مشكوووورين


----------



## abotota2001 (4 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جرجس صابر (30 يونيو 2013)

*رد: جزاكم الله خيرا*

:75:مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## ابو احمد الطارق (6 أغسطس 2013)

ماشاء الله مجهود رائع ...الف الف شكر


----------



## مرتضى ال جحمان (13 أغسطس 2013)

لك الشكر اخي ووفقك الله


----------



## Pharaoh114 (13 أغسطس 2013)

شىء راقى وعظيم جدا ..... الف شكر للجميع ...


----------



## fahad_5 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بغيت كتاب و حل مسائل الكتاب اذا ممكن

Heating, Ventilating, and Air-Conditioning; Analysis and Design; by F.C. McQuiston, J.D. Parker and J.D. Spitler, 6th Edition, John Wiley and Sons, 2005​


----------



## honey007 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## abdelaty (24 سبتمبر 2013)

عمل رائع من انسان رائع


----------



## سيد باور (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لكم اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## honhon (4 أكتوبر 2013)

رائع رائع رائع


----------



## mkamal6160 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## cena power (17 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ماجد السلحدار (9 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## محمد نصر العسال (12 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم محمود (29 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم إخواني الأعزاء من القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع بحق و أعضاءه و الزائرين
الرجاء من الأخوة من لديه معلومات علن الطاقة الشمسية خاصة و الطاقات المتجددة عامة إفادتنا بها
و التكرم بتوصيل هذه المعلومات الى المسئولين عنها كل في وطنه (اللهم وحد أوطان الإسلام و لم شمل أهله و أصلح ذات بين المسلمين و أجمعهم على الخير دائما ان شاء الله) لاننا نملك منها الكثير الكثير ولا ننتفع بها أبدا فدولة مثل ألمانيا تنتج حوالى 78% من الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية فقط و السويد تنتج الكهرباء من القمامة فما بالنا و نحن نملك في بلادنا من طاقة شمسية و رياح و المد والجزر ...إلخ


----------



## anwarmec (11 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم ربي خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (11 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## hamdy sleem (26 أكتوبر 2014)

زاد الله كل من ساعد على علم الناس وجزاءه خييرااا


----------



## مصطفى عتيق (6 يناير 2015)

طلب طرق تشكيل الاواني المنزليه


----------



## محبوب الريال (7 فبراير 2015)

شكرااا على المجهود


----------



## samer emad (10 فبراير 2015)

مجهود عالي موفقين


----------



## alhilal omer (16 يونيو 2015)

كنت أبحث عن هكذا موضوع شكرا لكم


----------



## alhilal omer (16 يونيو 2015)

thank u for collection


----------



## youssefalsanbani (11 يوليو 2015)

مشكور يا باشا مهندس


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع...


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع....


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.....


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع......


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.......


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع........


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.........


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..........


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع...........


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع............


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.............


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..............


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع...............


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع...................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع....................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.....................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع......................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.......................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع........................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.........................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..........................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع...........................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع............................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.............................


----------



## ااحلااام (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..............................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع...


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع....


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.....


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع......


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.......


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع........


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.........


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..........


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع...........


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع............


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.............


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..............


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع...............


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع...................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع....................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.....................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع......................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.......................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع........................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.........................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..........................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع...........................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع............................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.............................


----------



## ســـااارة (2 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..............................


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (15 أغسطس 2015)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (15 أغسطس 2015)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## .Engr.Rayan (2 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير.


----------



## tamemy (5 سبتمبر 2015)

صلوا على الحبيب صلى اللة علية وسلم


----------



## prey eagle (12 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طاهر الجزائري (20 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------

